# conectar un parlante en dos canales



## Theboss (May 1, 2011)

Hola mi duda era si podia conectar un parlante en un amplificador de 2 canales, 15w. por canal, osea conectar el parlante en los dos canales y obtener 30w.  de potencia para el parlante.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2011)

Si se puede. Al menos que el amplificador sea demasiado especial. Se puede.
Como contrapartida, La Nueva saluda flotante (Por que no está referida a tierra) solo soportará la máxima impedancia de cada canal. Así que si por canal la máxima era 8Ω (La mínima 4Ω) la salida nueva solo soportará 8Ω como máximo.

Circuitos para hacer esto están en el foro. Usa el buscador.

Saludos!


----------



## Theboss (May 1, 2011)

Gracias, el amplificador es con dos TDA 2030


----------



## aldemarar (May 1, 2011)

Theboss dijo:


> Gracias, el amplificador es con dos TDA 2030



investiga sobre circuitos btl o brite


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Theboss dijo:


> Hola mi duda era si podia conectar un parlante en un amplificador de 2 canales, 15w. por canal, osea conectar el parlante en los dos canales y obtener 30w.  de potencia para el parlante.


De esa forma ni modo que obtengas el doble de potencia solo poniendo en paralelo las salidas a un solo parlante si...pero esta impedancia debera estar acorde a lo que puede soportar el emplificador

De todas formas tu pregunta ya ha sido tratada en el foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

Probá por aquí :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## Theboss (May 6, 2011)

Ok gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

Hola 
*No es totalmente aconsejable* ya que estarias cortocircuitando las salidas de dicho amplificador,
 si necesiras conectar solo un altavoz te aconsejo un amplificador mono con la entrada estereo


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

No se ponen en cortocircuito y el parlante suena, pero no al doble de potencia de echo se utilza comercilamente con doble impedancia


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

Hola!!
pandacba gracias por la informacion, ese sistema no seria el utilizado(en version mono) en los public adress a 100voltios?


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

No, eso se utilza para dar un efecto de espacio, en los public adress se utilza un tranformador de salida, con salid a 100V como los utilzados en musica funcional


----------

